# BEAUTIFUL Baby Boys....



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Country:Canada
State/Region: Ontario
City/Town:Toronto
Number of rats:3
Gender: Male
Age(s):Almost 4 weeks
Name(s):
Colours:Soft grey and white
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: babies from an accidental litter
Temperament:lovely and sweet
Medical problems:none
Will the group be split:no
Transport available:
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:none


----------

